# ROME HOTEL for 2 nights



## Linda K (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi- Does anyone have a suggestion for a favorite hotel in Rome that has: reasonable price, good location for walking to attractions, airport and/or city shuttle service, etc. We're only going to be their for 2 nights and want to get the most out of our short stay. Thanks so much!


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 3, 2011)

There are lots of hotels around the Terminii train station, and I have stayed in quite a few of them, none of which stood out enough to make it a regular.  I usually just go to www.booking.com and see which hotels have good deals at the time, a good location, and look good.  The train to FCO airport leaves from that station, and there are also subway connections that can take you a lot of other places in Rome from the station. I once saw a great deal on a 5* hotel near the Vatican in a medieval former monastery that looked great and was under $100 on a Booking.com sale price but on that trip I had an early flight out and needed to be closer to the train station, so I passed on it.

Another interesting thing to do in Rome that I have not tried myself but friends did and loved in was stay in a working monastery, most centuries old.  I believe the website is www.monasterystays.com


----------



## CarrieM (Aug 12, 2011)

We recently stayed at the Hotel Saturnia in Rome and had a really nice experience.  Great staff, great breakfast, great price, great location.

http://www.saturniahotel.com/en/home.html
Carrie


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 12, 2011)

We have Hotel Grifo http://www.hotelgrifo.com/inglese/home.htm booked for this coming Oct. pre-cruise- we will go to Civitaveccia the night before embarkation. Booked it through www.Hotels.com. It's offered as low as $76. 3 stars, small rooms, but heck- it's ROME, who is there to hang out in a hotel room! It looks like walking distance from Termini and to many historical attractions.

I'll post a report when we return, but for now I'm relying on the reviews of others. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 13, 2011)

For booking hotels in Europe, check out www.venere.com
Its got a nifty map feature which will show hotels by specific neighborhoods.
If you hover over a hotel, it shows its information and you can click it for more.

Although the area near the train station is not the best, we enjoyed the 4-star quality of the Mecenate Palace Hotel -- reasonably-priced, with a rooftop breakfast patio that overlooked the city. Its next to the Bascilica di Santa Maria Maggiore (with a taxi stand).


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 13, 2011)

*1 Near Piazza Navona, another by Spanish Steps*

We are going to stay at Residenza Canali ai Coronari for the 2nd time.  For next June the price is 170euro/nite if you pay cash and 185euro if you charge it.  

A gal posted on our cruise roll call that she booked the Hotel Panda @ 130euro per night.  She also was looking into the Hotel Mercure for around 105 USD but decided it was too far from the heart of Rome.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 13, 2011)

We stayed at the Westin on Via Veneto - very nice, easy walk to Spanish steps and a bit further to Trevi, Pantheon, etc.

Hotel Eden is nice as well and there is always the Hassler and the Intercontinental if your budget can handle it.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.grandhoteldelaminerve.com/

If it's your first visit and have only a couple of nights, I suggest you stay right in the middle of history...near the Pantheon.

Brian


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 13, 2011)

*Great B&B ina wonderful location*

http://www.bbalcentrodiroma.com/

This B&B has great reviews on Tripadvisor. We loved it. The location is supurb...right between Campo Di Fiori, the Pantheon and Piazza Novana. Also close to bus stops and ATMS, plus lots of dining choices. You get to have breakfast at the little cafe across the small piazza, which is busy in the morning with men on their way to work. This place is really a gem and we will stay there again when we return to Roma.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 14, 2011)

We're trying an apartment thru www.sleepinitaly.com for an upcoming trip this fall. There will be a cleaning fee added to the per night price, but they can be as low or lower than hotel rooms depending on # of nights. 

We chose this 2-BR apartment in the Navona-Pantheon district:
https://www.sleepinitaly.com/en/sho...na-pantheon-roma/appartam.php?id_appartam=247
for 108 Euros/night because we're off-season, discounted from 120/night. 

Can't say how it will be yet, but this agency was recommended on www.slowtrav.com and they have a great-looking selection.


----------



## Linda K (Aug 14, 2011)

*Thank you*

GREAT information!! Thank you, you guys are the best! We are going to be there November 4th and 5th before we take off on a cruise! We are very excited!


----------



## andrea t (Aug 14, 2011)

Just stayed at Hotel Nazionale in May and loved it.  Great location, huge rooms, delicious breakfast, helpful staff.


----------

